# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello I am Veiga

## veiga232

Hello good afternoon everyone,

I'm Veiga, I'm a beginner in VBA, and I would like to have your help with any questions I may have.

I'm from central Europe, Luxembourg, 

Best Regards, 

Veiga

----------


## arlu1201

Hello veiga232, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

